# eastern dwarf green tree frog



## $$$$ (Apr 20, 2007)

my sister's bf is into frogs and he wanted me to ask if anyone knows wher he can get 1 or 2 eastern dwarf green tree frogs, he lives in the newcastle area and is going down to the frog and reptile show at castle hill on the sunday, so if anyone will be down ther selling or something, let me know


----------



## cris (Apr 20, 2007)

I got some from this person, the ad is a few months old but they may still have some.
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/460886.html
Very cool little froggies, the are active during the day(mostly just basking) and never get big enough to make much mess.


----------



## $$$$ (Apr 20, 2007)

thanks for that ill see how that goes


----------



## falconboy (Apr 20, 2007)

Nope, that seller has none left. I've tried!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 20, 2007)

Just letting you know there will be no reptiles changing hands "at" the show. Best she contact the F.A.T.S. group and see if they can put her in contact with someone.


----------



## cris (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.frogs-for-sale.com/html/frogs-for-sale.htm#eastern
try that its says to email them, so i guess they know someone who has some :?


----------



## falconboy (Apr 20, 2007)

The email on that frogs-for-sale page links to the same seller as in the Petlink ad - who has none at the moment.


----------



## cris (Apr 20, 2007)

Fingers crossed i should have some in spring sometime


----------



## W.T.BUY (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm looking for some too cant find any. I'm in Syd but i dont want to freight


----------

